# 2002 Super Black Nissan Altima 3.5 five-speed



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)




----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Super clean, gotta respect the black.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Thanks. 

Appreciate the comment.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

ahh i see a 13 sec naturally aspired car (soon)


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride. I can't believe how quick they are. Black Altimas look phat with tinted windows. Hope your bringing it to the Nissan Meet at Brussels Park on July 20th. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

thanks guys, i'll be there on the july 20th meet


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

thats a very sweet looker sir! is silver tint legal, cause that would be styling in the immenset...or maybe a bit flashy/ricey, but ah well


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2002)

i'd love tints, but anything on the front windows are illegal 

and if i can't tint all the windows, i won't tint any of them at all


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NICE!!!

I was so close to giving up my Sentra when these things came out--I even started to spend all my extra time on the Altima.net site.....

But Ive decided to keep my baby-I only got about a year in payments left than Ill have even more $$$ to spend on it

HEY but damn u cant have a front tint strip??? Well dont stress it with no tints every1 can see whos driving that ride their sweating.


----------

